# Problem with Instrument cluster



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

I got a problem on my instrument, when i turn on the engine the the clock light turn on and when i turn on my headlights it turn off and instrument cluster gage light dosn't turn on, so i can't see how fast i'm going at dark, but it works the speedomator and every thing works but the light is not on. And i have check my fuse but none blew, so i don't know whats wrong with it. Please help


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Could be your dimmer switch?


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

yes.dimmer switch or light switch on column


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

No it's the the dimmer switch also, i check it already


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Weird happening...Did you do anything to modify your car recently? Maybe you forgot to rewire something. Or you screwed up on the wiring. Did you have anyone do anything with your wiring recenltly?


----------



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

All these dimmer switches become intermittant, I just fixed my daughters. You need to remove the switch from the dash. On the sentra's, open the fuse compartment case, reach up and pop out the switch assembly, disconnect the wire plug. using a small screw driver open the assembly. You see the dimmer wheel contactor to the pc board. clean the pc wiper contacts with alcohol, if to tarnished from age, lightly use scotch brite pad to clean both the wheel contactor and pc card contactors. Also you need to check the pc card for broken solder connections and resolder. I had both. reassemble and worked like a champ for me.
This is a common problem with nissan dimmers.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a dimmer switch, $15 shipped if you're interested.


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

it's nothing to do with the dimmer switch, cause it works fine, but the thing is there no light comming from the gage and my all my temp thing where you chose, hot or cold. But the gage and my clock works, but i can't see nothing when driving at night but only my cd dec, so i'm to ask if anybody have my problem befor. If do please help. Think its a wire that is mess up.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

does the temperature controls light up or if you have an automatic, does the shift position indicator light up?
If they do, then your bulbs or fuse must of blown with the cluster.

if not, it could be a fuse or dimmer switch problem


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

i just had this almost exact problem, try the tail light fuse, or ck around in some of the fuses, cause i kinda was messing around with that and shorted out that fuse, and those lights wouldnt come on anymore, so you could ck that. If you have a volt meter check around to see if there is any power anywhere, that will help narrow down where the problem is.


----------

